# Body kits for '98 pathfinder



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

where can i find body kits for a 98 pathfinder? I tried searching google but that turns up everything but what i want.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont think there is one for the pathfinder... it hasta be custom done i believe.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they make body kits for trucks?


----------



## DaddiesPathy (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, i've seen them before, i was hoping someone else had too. I guess no one has wanted one, Oh well, i think i'll just make the front look like a QX4 with the new headlights and all.


----------

